# Baiting vs Attracting



## skylax17 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have a friend with a spot and stalk bear tag this fall. I have heard it's an extremely hard tag to fill. I was curious what your thoughts are on sprays and scent blocks and things of that nature. Would you consider that legal or illegal? I think of a bait of food or something of that nature but not sure about a spray or scent block.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Have him wear the same clothes for about a week eating lots of bacon and fish and wiping his hands on his pants, maybe the bear will find him That shouldn't be illegal.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Spot and stalk is exactly that. No scents, attractants or baits allowed!

What unit did your friend draw?

For fall spot and stalk id be looking in thick scrub oak at 6500-7500 elevation near a water source. 

Picking the right unit for spot and stalk is wise because if he picked the wrong one hes probably on a snipe hunt!

Id also look for crows! Bears will be on gut piles in a matter of hours after the hunter leaves.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Forget any scent control sprays. You are not going to fool the nose of a bear or any other predator. Use the wind instead. Save your money for something else.


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

I had a spring rifle bear tag. So I was not able to use bait and couldnt afford dogs. Granted it was in the spring and I tagged it on Memorial day when deer were starting to give birth, but I called in my bear using a distressed fawn call. Bear came sprinting right up to us and I made the shot at 29 yards. I dont know how effective that would be in the fall, but it couldnt hurt to try if you arent finding anything. AS mentioned above, find the water, which is pretty tough right now with all the rain. Look in areas that are known to hold bears and talk to other hunters that are in the area. If I saw a bear while hunting elk or deer I would be happy to share the info with a bear tag holder. Maybe even lead them to a gut pile to watch. Good Luck.


----------

